# jampit hit mahogany roast



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all,

A quick question. Just opened this (roasted on 14th), tried a few shots and I am getting a real burnt taste. I'm really disappointed. The reviews on here and the tasting notes suggest this is right up my street.

So ... Does it just need more time to rest?

Have I got a bad batch? (seems unlikely, though it is very dark)

Or is this a tricky bean to get right?

Thanks


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

This bean is as dark as I would want to go. I really enjoyed them and although dark, they didnt taste burnt to me.

I cant remember how long I rested mine


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I find it's easy to over extract the darker roast beans. For brewed, I use the same technique as usual but grind more coarsely - I guess that's not an option for espresso, though.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm just finishing a bag of these myself. They definitely don't taste burnt to me, just very yummy with a lingering chocolaty aftertaste. Although I have to say I think the Monsoon Malabar Hit are actually slightly nicer. I think Irested mine for 7 or 8 days.. couldn't resist any longer than that









If you want to pm me your postal address I could send you some of my beans, that way you could compare to see if you had a bad batch?

I've just ordered some Mocha Italia from CoffeeCompass to see how dark I can really go!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahh good point gcogger, I'm extracting my espresso by weight 17-18g in 29-32g out and using them in a flat white. Flibble didn't actually say what method he was using?


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Espresso 16g into 30-35g mostly (still getting my head around accurate measuring!), with about 5oz milk

The flavour I am referring to is the straight up hit, the first taste I get. As the coffee cools it disappears and the drink becomes rather nice - so maybe I just need to let it cool.

Marcuswar - thanks for the offer but I am becoming convinced it is just me, so no need to go to such trouble. You could be right I am probably over-extracting. Also i havent had such dark roast for a while so maybe my tastes have changed.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

30g to 35g out of 16g seems a bit high to me. I'm extracting less than that out of 18g. Try upping your dose to 18g and aiming for an extraction of around 29g


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I visited a place in Bridlington recently and the owner actually informs you via an info sheet on his tables that he only heats the milk 45-55 degrees. Reasoning that this doesn't dry out the foam, the milk retain its sweetness and this lets the flavour of the coffee come out better. He won some sort of 5 star award from the British Drinks Association so I guess his opinion counts.

Of course I've adopted his strategy and am unable to contradict his reasoning.

Ian


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The other possibility is that you extracting at too high a temperature which is giving your coffee the burnt bitter edge you describe.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Better this morning - more coffee, coarser grind, shorter pull. Actually got some milk chocolate. That edge is still there, but less. Looks like it is me/my taste.

Thanks all for really helpful replies


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad you're getting better shots fibble. You may want to try Malabar Monsoon Hit (http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/malabar-hit-500g.html) next time as I found this to have a slightly more rounded flavour than the Jampit Hit.


----------

